# Aurora & Tomy: quality, weight and clips



## Jim Norton (Jun 29, 2007)

This year, we set a six lane track up for our annual Memorial Day race made from Tomy track. Recently, I have dabbled in cleaning up some old Aurora track and have the following observations.

1) Quality: The good old original AFX (1971 Made in USA) stands the test of time. These tracks when paired for four lane layouts fit well and are straight. On the other hand, finding two pieces of Tomy track that are straight together is another story. When building 4 lane tracks, the Tomy 15" straights can be flush at one end and an 1/8th" apart on the other. 

2) Weight: the Aurora AFX track just feels like there is more plastic there than with today's Tomy. Would anybody be willing to make a weight comparrison and verify this?

3) Clips: The remedy. One thing that I found that works great in holding track together in constructing 4 lanes is paper clips. Not the traditional silver flat ones but the silver and black "butterfly" type. Purchase the smallest of these and clip the tracks together on the underside. The track will lay flat on carpet but on hardwood/hard surfaces will not work. (The carpet allows the additional depth of the clip to sink down in.)

Jim Norton
Huntsville, Alabama


----------



## Grandcheapskate (Jan 5, 2006)

Jim,
I have never, and will never, be a fan of Aurora AFX track. Personally, it is the worst track I've dealt with - I cringe every time I try to seperate it. I only have a few pieces which I used in my layout which is mostly Aurora L&J track (which I also don't care for). I found that if I nest MM 9" curves inside AFX 12" curves, the fit is not good - the MM track is too big (or the AFX is too small).
I also can see differences in the pieces made in China and Mexico. The pieces from Mexico are a darker black and the rails shine more - I would not be surprised if they are different material. When I look at the AFX 12" curves, it sure look slike the outside slot is wider than the inside slot. It's also a real problem when two adjacent AFX pieces don't quite meet up right - there doesn't seem to be any play in them.
But, if they work for you, that's all that is important. Are you having fun?

Joe


----------



## roadrner (Jul 21, 1999)

Jim Norton said:


> 3) Clips: The remedy. Purchase the smallest of these and clip the tracks together on the underside. The track will lay flat on carpet but on hardwood/hard surfaces will not work. (The carpet allows the additional depth of the clip to sink down in.)
> 
> Jim Norton
> Huntsville, Alabama


Jim, 
Works great, especially on those banked sections. :thumbsup: rr


----------

